# Ratings are meaningless - and why I got 1 - star



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Everyone will tell you ratings don't matter.
What they really mean is that there is little point worrying about your ratings.
Somewhere back in July I got a 1-star from a pax. I couldn't figure out who or why and of course uber is no help. hey just continue to preach it is only "one" counted over 500 last [rated] rides. I had also been marked for Professionalism which threw me at the time but, "whatever", I moved on.
I seem to get a consistent 55% of paxs that will rate me as a Driver - despite signs in the car asking for them and to speak up if something is not up to a 5 star ride. Time and again, 6 out of 10 will exit the car, never to seen again and not rate the ride (or tip). 
As you can imagine driving part time it takes awhile for that "professionalism" comment to finally go away.
And I had been proud of my week by week stats of earning 5.0 Star ratings each week all through the fall and into the winter break (see pic).








When all of a sudden, yup, got a 1-star and a note of professionalism.









Thirty rides that week, part time. Of the 30, only 14 rated me at all - and only 13 out of 14 rated me as 5-star. Is it dome ****** reporting the trip to uber and listing professionalism to could score a free ride when there was absolutely nothing wrong with the ride. I have a dashcam and cycle the memory cards to prevent overwriting any footage I might need and I actually went and reviewed all 30 rides from that week. I have no idea which rider marked me down and reported me to uber -- for all I know it was a newer rider accidentally thinking 1 star was awesome and picking Professionalism from the list of "issues" thinking they were complimenting me.
Of course uber just spews the same old script about averages blah blah and doesn't care I have in car footage of all rides and they all show happy campers exciting the car and no taboo conversations or sudden stops etc.

Am I bent out of shape over this one 1 star /professionalism - yeah a bit because drivers do not get "credit" for the 60% of the rides they give which go unrated.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

StephenT said:


> Everyone will tell you ratings don't matter.
> What they really mean is that there is little point worrying about your ratings.
> Somewhere back in July I got a 1-star from a pax. I couldn't figure out who or why and of course uber is no help. hey just continue to preach it is only "one" counted over 500 last [rated] rides. I had also been marked for Professionalism which threw me at the time but, "whatever", I moved on.
> I seem to get a consistent 55% of paxs that will rate me as a Driver - despite signs in the car asking for them and to speak up if something is not up to a 5 star ride. Time and again, 6 out of 10 will exit the car, never to seen again and not rate the ride (or tip).
> ...


Stop Crying


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You can please some, others just cannot no matter what you do. 
People will lie just to get a free ride.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Stop Crying


Hi, thanks for your solid feedback. I hadn't realized I had my panties in a bunch, but you have thankfully set me straight. </sarcasm>
Was I crying? Nope. Was I complaining? Not my intention. I simply presented a pretty clear picture of how ratings don't matter
, with some data, and you might as well chase Surge or unicorns. My post heading wasn't click bait or false promises.

If you don't like what I post, don't read it.
Would you prefer I only post happy thanksgiving, xmas, and new years messages.
There are so many things wrong with uber as a platform/company imho, but if driver's don't share and exchange ideas there is no chance of it ever changing. You can continue to boo-hoo my and other's posts if it makes you happy - no skin off my back, but I am going to continue to speak up and document.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

StephenT said:


> Would you prefer I only post happy thanksgiving, xmas, and new years messages.


Okay, what are you brewing up for Valentines day? I'm thinking about dressing up as Cupid.

*Uber ratings are out of control*


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I drove for Uber for a few years out of boredom here in San Diego, and stopped because life got way to busy. I drive for Lyft now since life is back to not crazy busy. Both platforms have the same cheap riders. Half do not bother to rate, out of the half that does rate, half of those will give honest feedback and rate you well. The rest are cheap piles of human waste that will rate you to screw you, the worst of these are the ones that smile to you and then make up some fake bs to get a free ride. When I did Uber I had cameras, the one thing I learned is Uber could care less. Do not waste the time going through the videos. You will never figure out the scumbags that pass through our cars. It is always the local trash that gives out bad ratings.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Unless you can easily pinpoint the reason for a low rating, it will never be known. Some possible reasons that pax give low ratings:

Driver went too slow/fast.
Ride was too expensive.
Driver was too skinny/fat.
Driver was black/catholic/old/too friendly.
Boyfriend broke up with me yesterday, in a bad mood.
Bartender was a jerk, I hate all women.
Moron driver followed the GPS.
Driver was chewing gum, didn't offer me any.
Driver has a great rating, gonna trash it, won't that be funny.

The list goes on and on. Stop torturing yourself. You will have better luck trying to figure out Trump than you will analyzing why you got downgraded.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

You're overthinking things bro. Ratings, acceptance rate, and cancellation rates mean nothing. My cancellation rate right now is at 80%, yet haven't been threatened by Uber to get deactivated. Acceptance rate at 8. You have a better rating than me as well... I just don't put up with people anymore. 
But don't let anyone put you down or dehumanize you, as Uber and passengers do, wel some.


----------

